# What is this stuff for



## Noname (9 May 2021)

I have recently purchased an old military backpack and there was some old stuff left in it. I have some questions 


what is this red case . ( hong kong is writen on the metal inside the case.)

what is this tarp for. ( zips up kinda like a tunnel with a hood on both ends)


----------



## OldSolduer (9 May 2021)

The green thing is a groundsheet. You can zip them together and make shelters out of them


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> The green thing is a groundsheet. You can zip them together and make (uncomfortable and not very dry) shelters out of them



There, FTFY


----------



## MJP (9 May 2021)

Red thing is a hand warmer, uses solid fuel sticks


----------



## OldSolduer (9 May 2021)

MJP said:


> Red thing is a hand warmer, uses solid fuel sticks


Hand warmers?? Luxury. 😉


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 May 2021)

MJP said:


> Red thing is a hand warmer, uses solid fuel sticks


Used them a lot in mining exploration. Seems you can still get them








						Coghlan's Solid Fuel Pocket Hand Warmer Long Burning Warm Comfort #8530 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coghlan's Solid Fuel Pocket Hand Warmer Long Burning Warm Comfort #8530 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## dimsum (9 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Hand warmers?? Luxury. 😉


I mean there are fleece-lined pockets, but apparently only allowed for the Air Force.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 May 2021)

dimsum said:


> I mean there are fleece-lined pockets, but apparently only allowed for the Air Force.


Absolutely correct!!! Lol trust me we all used them


----------



## dimsum (10 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Absolutely correct!!! Lol trust me we all used them


Shocked!  Shocked, I tell ya!


----------

